# OMG...help with xp3 set up.



## Rocky&Roxy (Aug 2, 2009)

*Help with XP3 set up.*

Ok..I have upgraded my babies to a 90 gallon tank(2 piranhas and 1 exodon). I am new to canister filters so i have a few question. I bought the tank used and it came with a rena xp3 filter. I bought media (i think that's what you call it  ) for the inside. I have it all set up and running but it makes the horrible whistling sound. If I turn this little knob on the spray bar, it stops. But i don't know which way its actually supposed to be. The way it is in the pictures it isn't whistling, but if i align it with the spray bar it whistles really loudly. Which way is this supposed to be??? I was also told that it should be above water level, is this true? I saw some underwater.

And I was wondering if I have it set up right. Are the pieces in the right way?

Please help me. If you notice anything else wrong, please let me know. I want them to be healthy and keep them for a long time. 

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's the manual for your unit: http://www.planet-rena.com/XP_Instructions_English.pdf

You don't really need that valve in there at all unless you want to alter outflow...with your 3 inhabitants, not sure you want anything less than full blast.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I have an XP3 and I'm not using that piece at all.
You want to position the output so that it aggitates the surface of the water to allow for gas exchange. I position my spray bar below the water surface and aim the output stightly up so that you can see the water movement at the surface.
You can always call Rena at 1800-847-0659 however don't tell them you bought it used.
You can also watch this video, it might help.
http://www.rena.net/videos/filstar-xp.html
--
Take care...Paul


----------

